# HSA debit card



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

So, I have this debt card that i can use to buy med stuff.....im thinking about using it to buy a Sweet Med kit......a several hundred dollar purchase......i know i should prob call to verify.....Has anyone done this?

im about to go with the "easier to ask for forgivness rather then permission" route......prob not smart.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

CC, to the best of my knowledge, HSA regulations (IRS) allow individual OTC medical items through 2010. Better do it before the end of the year, because starting Jan 1, you'll need a doc's note to make it eligible.

In any event, it should only be an issue if you get audited. Worst case, they disallow it and you have to pay taxes on the $$$ amount and a penalty; but I'm not aware of any ineligibility of OTC meds/supplies for 2010.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea. But like horseman said, government regulations (Obamacare) will prohibit the purchase of OTC supplies after Jan. 1, so get them before then. I would imagine that you couldn't buy the container (bag, case) with an HSA, nor any food supply (if you store protein bars for example), but I imagine all your first aid and medicine supplies are fair game on your HSA debit. Let us know how you make out!


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I think im just going to do it.......to hell with em! If i have to pay it back, so be it.......

Going to go for the big one........http://www.cheaperthandirt.net/MHR516-1.html


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> Yeah, I think im just going to do it.......to hell with em!


More and more people starting to think along the same line.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Just great...so when I eventually retire, because I don't used much sick leave (donate a lot though) I'll have a mass of sick leave that will be converted at a very reduced rate to a medical savings account, and then it'll likely be so restricted that I can't use it for anything of value.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice! I have been eyeing the stomp bag for awhile, but I never saw one already stocked.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Just great...so when I eventually retire, because I don't used much sick leave (donate a lot though) I'll have a mass of sick leave that will be converted at a very reduced rate to a medical savings account, and then it'll likely be so restricted that I can't use it for anything of value.


yep... that's why you should use *all* the sick time *and* 'personal' days & save the VACATION days for just before retirement (well, if you have rollover on them) the system (sociopolitical & economic) is being redesigned so that saving *anything* just means that you operate at a loss within the confines of 'the system'... The Matrix has YOU now


----------



## beautifulenigma (Dec 26, 2010)

Asking for forgiveness later is a bad idea when it comes to FSA because there is no forgiveness, they won't reimburse you for it. If, by some weird chance that your debit card allows the purchase to go through, when they ask for a receipt to verify the purchase, they will ask for the money back or suspend your account until you pay it back. Either the company that administers your account or your HR department should give you a very detailed list of what's covered and what's not.


----------



## beautifulenigma (Dec 26, 2010)

*Not completely accurate*



goshengirl said:


> government regulations (Obamacare) will prohibit the purchase of OTC supplies after Jan. 1,


This is inaccurate and incomplete. SOME OTC medications will require a Dr. Rx after 1/1/2011 IF you want to be reimbursed for them through your HSA but not all. Unless it is deemed medically necessary, food has never been considered covered/reimbursable. First aid kids (or the items that comprise them if bought separately) will not require a dr. rx. When in doubt ask the administrators of your plan and your company because they have the final say (unless you appeal, if you have that option).


----------

